# Thompson TiVo - TurboNet



## zerajera (Dec 12, 2007)

Hi,

The UK Thompson made TiVo, what is it's nearest US version? I need to find the instructions to configure a TurboNet NIC and I can't see the Thompson TiVo listed as a "variant type"...

Cheers!


----------



## threadkiller (Dec 12, 2002)

you'll find the install process is the same for all Tivos, the Thomson is known as a series 1


----------



## zerajera (Dec 12, 2007)

threadkiller said:


> you'll find the install process is the same for all Tivos, the Thomson is known as a series 1


Thanks for that. I've been out of the loop for years, I only needed to open the box when one of my 120G drives died. I've had this TurboNet NIC since they first came out and now need to ween my TiVo off phone dependancy.


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

The process for installing a Silicon Dust Cachecard in a UK Thomson Series 1 Tivo is documented at:-

www.steveconrad.co.uk/tivo/cachecard.html

The process for a Turbonet card is similar but not the same in that a Turbonet card has no memory and certain other aspects of the process are simpler than with a Turbonet card.

Any reason why you are installing an outdated and slower Turbonet card and not a Cachecard?

The www.steveconrad.co.uk/tivo website also list the process for installing an Airnet card.


----------



## zerajera (Dec 12, 2007)

Pete77 said:


> Any reason why you are installing an outdated and slower Turbonet card and not a Cachecard?


Hi,

As I said. I've had this card and never used it.... I might well invest in the cachecard later. Thanks for the links.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

Pete77 said:


> Any reason why you are installing an outdated and slower Turbonet card and not a Cachecard?


There isn't a huge difference in _network speed_ between the two TBH

The cachecard ram makes a big difference in menu speed on large hard drives though.

Adding network access opens up a whole new world though


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

zerajera said:


> Hi,
> 
> As I said. I've had this card and never used it.... I might well invest in the cachecard later. Thanks for the links.


Instructions on Turbonet card hardware and software installation can be found at:-

www.silicondust.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=1&sid=97ba1ca1c38131361f5ef5b4f9769982

Make sure to follow the ones that are for an SA Tivo. You might want to also use the newer drivers now on the site rather than the older ones that may possibly have come on a CD with your Turbonet card.


----------



## zerajera (Dec 12, 2007)

Pete77 said:


> Instructions on Turbonet card hardware and software installation can be found at:-
> 
> www.silicondust.com/forum/viewforum.php?f=1&sid=97ba1ca1c38131361f5ef5b4f9769982
> 
> Make sure to follow the ones that are for an SA Tivo. You might want to also use the newer drivers now on the site rather than the older ones that may possibly have come on a CD with your Turbonet card.


I've installed the latest drivers from the Silicondust site, I've now networked my TiVo over my WiFi. I can telnet and get a bash prompt, but I've not got a "ls" or "ftp" command. Did I miss a step? It says in the FAQ that it configures my startup file to add these to the serial bash. Is this my next step?

Cheers


----------



## threadkiller (Dec 12, 2002)

ftp should be installed as standard with the silicon dust drivers, at least it was with all of mine. As far as ls & other linux commands you need to install them independently, take a look at Steve Jenkins info all the files can be found on his site also http://tivo.stevejenkins.com/downloads/


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

No, it adds the ftp *server* to your startup, so you can ftp in to your tivo.

A quick alternative to ls in bash is to use auto-completion:

% ./<tab><tab>


----------



## threadkiller (Dec 12, 2002)

mikerr said:


> No, it adds the ftp *server* to your startup, so you can ftp in to your tivo.


thats what I meant, didn't realise there was a linux ftp command


----------



## zerajera (Dec 12, 2007)

mikerr said:


> No, it adds the ftp *server* to your startup, so you can ftp in to your tivo.
> 
> A quick alternative to ls in bash is to use auto-completion:
> 
> % ./<tab><tab>


Ah, right I can FTP in now, I couldn't make sence of the auto-completion.

Thanks for the help.


----------

